# Polk Audio RT12 Tower speakers - $50 bargain?



## don_chuwish

Found these at a place that does demo & salvage work. They've got a little bit of everything and I was surprised to see these there looking in pretty good shape. But I have no idea if they were any good new, let alone now.
BTW, not sure why they're called "12" - the woofers are at most 5". I'm just thinking of using them in a shop space if I can ever get one!
Anyone familiar with these? Worth the $50 they're asking for the pair?

EDIT - Found some specs, woofers are 6.5": http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/specs/recent/rt12

Thanks!



















- D


----------



## bkoepp2

I have a newer model and I like them. Isn't the place going to let you hook them up?

Do that and decide for yourself if they're worth it. If they don't let you demo then you won't know if they work at all, and shouldn't buy.


----------



## Cruzer

if nothing else see if u can bring them down a little and if they suck replace them with speakers from parts express and madisound


----------



## don_chuwish

I'm sure they'd let me play them, but I'd have to bring something to drive them myself. They're on the floor next to some old filing cabinets and across the isle from about 15,000 used door knobs. Fun place to look around actually. They even have sections of salvaged bowling alley that would make great table tops, kitchen islands, etc.
Definitely going back for another look and tryout.

- D


----------



## 94VG30DE

don_chuwish said:


> They even have sections of salvaged bowling alley that would make great table tops, kitchen islands, etc.
> - D


Yeah, I've actually done that once. Those suckers are heavier than concrete. You will never want to move that table. So if you plan on moving within the next 100 years, don't buy one of those bowling alley boards. :laugh:


----------



## SVOEO

Those old Polks are nice sounding. Take the core of a mini system in and hook them up- take the extension cord if you need.


----------



## rightaway

i would pay $50 for them. what kind of place did you find them? i dont think they have aplace like that in PA


----------



## don_chuwish

There's actually two places I've found recently that can turn up this kind of stuff. These speakers were found at a place which really specializes in recycling building materials like doors, windows, cabinetry, etc. They tear down buildings and resell what they can. Occasionally they get odd varieties of things in the take.
The other is a local auctioneer who cleans out houses, quite often hoarder situations, and auctions off the items for the family to recoup what they can. You can also just bring stuff for them to auction off for you. Checked out a Denon DRA-25 receiver there the other day, might bid on it.

- D


----------

